# Honey would want me to be happy and i need to slim down to ride once more



## eponiaswill88 (Dec 23, 2012)

i am currently 375 lbs and i want to ride once more i have not ridden in about 7 years i currently dont have a horse but am looking to ride soon as i lose this fat i need some help though like a support group i lost my first horse Honey Bare Mare about 2 yrs ago and she tore me apart when she left, i put on 100 lbs in a year, but i know now that if she was here she would not be happy with me about it, so here is what i have been doing 50 to 70 situps per day eating less i only eat about 2 meals a day unfortunately we eat a lot of pasta i know its bad but that's all we can afford so ii eat it in small portions, any words of hope and or advice are greatly helpful and appreciated. Thanks in advance Tom.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Have you tried swapping for wholemeal pasta?

You can make your own sauces in five minutes, too.. using fresh tomatoes, and seasoning.

50-70 sit ups isn't going to shed the weight.

Try walking, initially.

When you feel better walking, add one minute of jogging in. Then walk. Get yourself built up to 2 minutes walking, 2 minutes jogging. Build up from there.

If you have access to a local gym, speak to a traine to set up a weights programme. Using bigger muscles mean you will burn more. 

These things never happen over night. 

Don't starve yourelf either, just think of portion control and make that meal as healthy as possible without making it so boring you don't want to eat it.

Three square meals a day, if you don't your metabolism will slow down and you'll find it harder to lose weight.

Also, you'll find some weeks better than others. You'll lose weight and water weight in the start, and then it'll slow down. Don't be discouraged!

Just small changes like walking the stairs instead of the lift, or getting off the bus one stop early.... 

Good on you for noticing the need to change your lifestyle to become healthier.. just make sure you're doing it for you, and not just hubby. There are lots of people on here who will support you!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^In addition to the three square meals, it actually helps to snack two additional times a day. Once in the late morning, and once in the late afternoon. This will help speed up your metabolism even more. 

Even awareness of what you're eating/how much you're eating can help immensely. 

Also, every little thing you do is a step in the right direction.


----------



## CowboysDream (Nov 12, 2011)

Also, make sure to drink lots of water and get an adequate amount of sleep.


----------



## eponiaswill88 (Dec 23, 2012)

*thanks for all the help*

i just wanted to throw this out there im a guy and ill be posting my weight los stuff every two weeks so wish me luck.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Tom, I am so sorry!

I didn't have my glasses on, and believe I may have misread Honey as Hubby. 

Best of luck.

Try taking a picture of yourself in a long mirror so you can use that for your personal look back!

I'm going to give you a quick summary. I was overweight, and it took a long time to get down to a decent weight. Now I'm a healthy weight, but not fit.. or particularly healthy. It's a work in progress.

You'll start enthusiastic, and then after a couple of days of trying to incorporate more walking/exercise in to your routine, you;ll feel tired and wonder WHY you're even doing it.

After two weeks, you'll get in to the swing of it, and start to notice weight changes.

Weeks three and four, you get to the point where you feel better doing your exercise, but may not lose the pounds you did initially.

It's what happened to me.

It is a life style change.

As for affording food... I make a smoothie every morning to kick start. I use the cheapest bag of frozen berries (€1.99) that last 5-6 smoothies, throw in one banana, a big scoop of natual or greek yoghurt, and some oats. All very cheap, and that is a good start to my day. It fills me up, and it's pretty healthy.

Just think about different ways you can do things on the cheap. Plan ahead, and the biggest thing is time management and then getting in to routine.

Swimming is also an amazing way to lose weight as its low impact, and won't cause your knees or ankles any problems.

Best of luck


----------



## CowboysDream (Nov 12, 2011)

There are some programs where you get a monthly box of veggies I think. 

Its called a CSA (Community Supported Agriculture) program. I think you pay a fee at the beginning of the season and every month you get a box of some veggies/fruit from them. It might be a way to get more veggies for cheaper than the store prices and you would be supporting your local community. 

I think my one cousin actually gets one for free sometimes because she has trouble affording things.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

As a man, you'll have an even easier time :>!


----------



## eponiaswill88 (Dec 23, 2012)

*update*

just an update guys and galls im down to 365 lbs in the short time sence i was last on.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

I have never been skinny, like yourself I am a guy, I used to be in the 230-240 range which I felt OK at. I used to ride twice a week, and loved every minute of riding. I lost my job and was unable to continue leasing, so I had to give up riding, I figured it would take a little time, then I could go back into it. The bad luck kept coming in droves, sudden deaths in family, cancer in family, having to put all of my dogs down suddenly 3 months apart ( for different reasons we couldn't help, both had cancer) I started eating.. 21/2 years go by and I step on a scale one day and I am 350 pounds.. I nearly had a heart attack, I told myself that's it, I have to change my ways, I want to ride again, and at that weight it would be nearly impossible to do so. I told myself I would not ride till I was under 300, which I finally started riding again a couple of weeks ago, because I finally did get under 300, my goal is to get to 200, I used to be like 230, but I said if I'm doing this I'm going to push myself all the way. I found that cutting pop out helped me the most, I started to lose weight quicker when I wasn't drinking it, I hate fruits and veggies, so it has been vitamins, working hard, and eating smaller portions.. and so far I am 60 pounds down, 90 more to go


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Way to go!! 10ilbs is an awesome start!


----------



## eponiaswill88 (Dec 23, 2012)

*thanks for the encouragement*

keep it coming and ill help you guys and galls out as much as i can, i don't currently have the internet so im using the local library a few times a week.


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

Cut out all pastas, breads, desserts, sugar, soda, processed stuff...limit it to fruits,veggies, meats, and healthier grains (NOT wheat.) 
Start exercising, walking, jogging, cycling, swimming. Do that at least 3x per week. 
You have to be consistent. And don't give up!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^Anything is fine in moderation ;D


----------

